# Dyeing- More play with color



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

This past Saturday, a friend taught a class on yarn dyeing. I helped her as a general gofer & with some questions. Neither of us got to play with color at all. So, on Monday afternoon, the two of us got together and did our own dyeing session. With the hank of yarn that I dyed, I used a new technique (for me). I soaked the yarn (sock yarn from Knit Picks) in a citric acid solution and then laid it out on plastic wrap and speckled small amounts of dry dye powder onto it. I used burnt orange, turquoise, yellow & black. I did forget to tie the yarn in four places & spent almost all day Tuesday untangling it, but I'm pretty pleased with the final product. I also dyed some spinning fiber (a blend of merino & silk from Knit Picks). I used Bonnie's leftover dyes for it, and while it is a little to much like jelly bean colors, I think it'll spin up nicely. Both the yarn & the spinning fiber were "cooked" in a microwave.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Let us see what becomes of both your yarn, and the roving. I'm still totally amazed and surprised at that things end up looking like!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like both of your dyeing projects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, purdy!


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Have any of you used your crock pot to dye stuff? I just saw it recently and wondered about doing that. I've never dyed anything but have some light grey 100% wool I'd like to over-dye and the crock pot idea just seems so easy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

yarndriver said:


> Have any of you used your crock pot to dye stuff? I just saw it recently and wondered about doing that. I've never dyed anything but have some light grey 100% wool I'd like to over-dye and the crock pot idea just seems so easy.


Yes I have used the crockpot if you do please do not use the crockpot again for food. There is some good info from the woolery.com I use country classic dyes They can go in the microwave ( I have one just for dyeing) or crockpot or on the stove. Also check out youtube there should be some great videos' there. I have a post about dyeing with avocado pit I used the crockpot there. Look back at some of the other posts there is a wealth of info there. But be far warned it is good reading and will take lots of coffee.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't tried the speckling method yet but it's on my list to do. I also cook many of my skeins in the microwave. For the tonal skeins I use a large pot on the stovetop. I like how your experiments turned out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like both your yarn and roving. I love color so your roving will make a wonderful yarn and I'm glad you got dyeing time in. Enjoy spinning your roving and lets see it when you are finished with it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have also used the crockpot. It's good for either a solid color or for something that is one color that has areas of darker & lighter spots, tonal, I guess. I'm anxious to try a gradient on a sock blank - when the sock blanks that have been back ordered come in.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I like both. Haven't tried the speckles yet. The roving is great and I love the colors.


----------



## butterfly1155 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes, I have dyed in a crockpot. I'm also learning about dying with plants. Leaving the bark or whatever in my crockpot to simmer for hours feel much safer then having the stove on.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

This method really appeals to me. Although I've talked to some who use their crock pots with liners, I think I'll look for a used one at Salvo or Good Will and just use it for dyeing.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are really nice. The fibre should spin up with a lovely tweedy effect, if you are planning to spin it 'random'


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty :sm01:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I use an old electric turkey roaster for dyeing - works great, and its roomy!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Bummy said:


> I use an old electric turkey roaster for dyeing - works great, and its roomy!


I haven't had large roomy things like that because I didn't have a large family and never lived close enough to family to have a large crowd over. I think I left a canning pot at one place when we moved. Lost many things in moves. Oh well.....
I should look at thrift stores for old things like this.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> This past Saturday, a friend taught a class on yarn dyeing. I helped her as a general gofer & with some questions. Neither of us got to play with color at all. So, on Monday afternoon, the two of us got together and did our own dyeing session. With the hank of yarn that I dyed, I used a new technique (for me). I soaked the yarn (sock yarn from Knit Picks) in a citric acid solution and then laid it out on plastic wrap and speckled small amounts of dry dye powder onto it. I used burnt orange, turquoise, yellow & black. I did forget to tie the yarn in four places & spent almost all day Tuesday untangling it, but I'm pretty pleased with the final product. I also dyed some spinning fiber (a blend of merino & silk from Knit Picks). I used Bonnie's leftover dyes for it, and while it is a little to much like jelly bean colors, I think it'll spin up nicely. Both the yarn & the spinning fiber were "cooked" in a microwave.


Fractal spinning will tame those jelly bean colors. If you haven't done fractal spinning before, google Knitty & fractal spinning for a good article, or just Google fractal spinning for lots of articles.
Check out my topic at, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423820-1.html to see how fractal spinning tamed a visually 'loud' dyed fiber that I bought. BTW, I love the pop of green in yours.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Both are great, hope to see what they become.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

90% do my dyeing is in the microwave. Those look amazing


----------



## butterfly1155 (Jun 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You got a nice return for your work.


----------

